

Ask HN: Where do you store your code notes? - nirkalimi

I read a lot of programming books, and I want to store some notes and code snippets all in one place.<p>I could type them up in my text editor and upload them to github or whatnot, but this is somewhat hacky and can get out of control very quickly (I can only imagine trying to look something could be a pain). Also, github doesn&#x27;t really seem like  a place for notes perse.<p>There seem to be a million note applications today, does anyone know of anything that would be particularly handy for code&#x2F;snippets&#x2F;notes ?
======
nirkalimi
OP here, I just found
[http://happenapps.com/#quiver](http://happenapps.com/#quiver) BUT it's not
available in the US within the app store. I would also prefer something free,
but am not opposed to a onetime payment for a very good solution.

------
thecrumb
I store all this sort of thing in a dokuwiki instance. There are also a ton of
'personal' wikis. Dump it in, organize/clean as you go along. Important thing
is for whatever tool you use to be searchable.

------
azeirah
I've wrote my own note-taking tool for things like this.

[https://github.com/Azeirah/brainstorm.git](https://github.com/Azeirah/brainstorm.git)

